# Acclimating a Columbian Shark



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello,
I've had a columbian shark in my FW since he was a baby. He's gotten pretty big (about 4 inches now) and was wondering if this is a good time to acclimate him to my SW tank? I can't find any info on when they should be moved (like age, size, ect.) I'd say he's in his "teenage" years as he has filled out and doesn't have that "baby" look to him anymore. I'm fine with keeping him in my FW tank but my SW is twice as big and he'd have much more room. Also, he seems to hide a lot more now and is not as active swimmer as he once was. He not sick, this is just a behavior I've noticed grow over the past month or two. If he's ready, how long should I drip acclimate him? I read 3-4 hours but that seems fast. Would like to reproduce how they do it in the wild if I can. I love this fish and def don't want to stress him or cause him any harm. Has anyone got experience doing this? And how did the fish do once in full marine? (I read they thrive and are much happier but wanted someone's personal experience) thanks so much!


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh and please check my SW fish below and tell me if you see any compatibility problems. Thank you again!


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

Ok. Sorry, all my SW fish are juveniles so size wise he is fine. Shouldn't be a problem there.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Although even a whole day seems short,without a brackish setup to use inbetween waters I would drip acclimate as absolutely slow as possible.It seems a very resilient fish so probly will be fine with 4-6 hours of drip.
Found a great article on them you should read;
Ariidae


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

That was a good article! Answed most of my questions. I feel bad as the article basically described exactly what Bruce is doing. Sitting in a corner not swimming which suggests he's not very happy . It says at 4 inches they should be in a SG of 1.010 and my SW is around 1.025. Think that'd be ok? Might still be a better alternative than his current situation.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Firstly:
I usually see it recommended to move fish from Fresh to Brackish in one to two weeks.
I have also seen it mentioned that someone did it "as long as" half an hour.
For straight marine - I would think two weeks.

However;

I have never done it and speak only from what I have read in hundreds of magazines and books, as well as on the internet. I am always ready and willing to be enlightened.

Secondly:
Isn't the Columbian Shark scientifcially known as _Hexanematichthys seemanni_? If it is that fish...
Doesn't it reach 15-20 inches?
Isn't it extremely active?
Isn't it a predator?
Doesn't it like to school?
Wouldn't it need a 96"x36" tank eventually? (minimum)

Thirdly:
Marine fish compatibility at its current and future size I leave to the numerous "Salts" on the forum.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Besides noting the similiar behavior in your fish and the article I think Botia must have read article also,because he nailed it!


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Not that article, well, at least before you posted it anyway; but I have a "thing" about reading about fish that should never be kept in aquariums so I can hopefully talk people out of keeping them.

Just read a 2012 article by Mike Wickham of all people saying a 29 gallon would be ok for one 12" fish and a 55g would be needed for 3 or 4. He also stated a 75g would be fine for a 2ft gar because they don't have a lot of mass. My gf had to tell me to calm down because I was ranting and raving and waving the magazine around. A 180-220g for an adult redtail cat?! Grrrrr

*takes some pills*

In my opinion, unless you already have a 360g you are willing to dedicate as a species tank to these Colombian sharks, I would do the humane thing and either leave them in the store (too late) or find someone with a Dovii or something and let nature take its course.
There is a reason you never see a large Colombian shark - they're all dead!

*takes more pills and goes back watching my new Kuhli loaches play*


----------

